# Kinect or not to Kinect...



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

So is it worth splashing out on one... or should I save my pennies?:thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

They often have one on demo in game or places like that. Tesco near me had one on display. See if you can find one to have a go on first and see what you think. 

I was thinking of getting one, just got rid of a Wii and wasn't really in the mood for another jump about type rig but I have to say the Kinect looks good.

Cheers


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Have used one couple of times. If i had the space I'd have one tomorrow. 
Works so much better than the wii.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Got one for xmas and its amazing, truely amazing !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My lad has this. IMO it is a cracking piece of kit. What it can do, I find scary and can only wonder what will come out next.
Spotted on ebay for £120 from Zavvi.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Well just ordered this...

http://www.game.co.uk/Xbox360/Acces...t-Adventures-Dance-Central-and-Kinect-Sports/


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats a good buy, I only have the Kinect Adventures and going into town tomorrow to guy something else for it inc the workout game.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats a good buy, I only have the Kinect Adventures and going into town tomorrow to guy something else for it inc the workout game.


Let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

thinking of selling my wii + accessories + games, and then my old xbox 360 arcade + hdd + games + accessories and then getting the new slim xbox with kinect bundle.
I want a black console and everything built in so it matches tv etc... im hoping the 2 consoles above generate enough funds for a straight swap 
Does look good, and the graphics are much better than the wii, nintendo has some serious catching up to do!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The fact it does facial recognition, so when you walk into the screen and wave, it identifies you, and you can have multiple people and it will detected each of you and where you are in relation to the sensor. the sensor moves on its own (calabaration) to get the best for a game and the speech command worked first time, no programming 

I had family and myself playing today with it and we were all knackered but had a lot of fun. Setting up your ID take 2 mins, really it makes the wii look rubbish ! (and i have a wii to compaire it too)


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dance central is a good laugh and the zumba fitness game is decent too. I'm going to have a look tomorrow to see the other games.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I'm undecided too, any more reviews are appreciated. If anyone is buying, the amazon deal is quite good http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/kinect-plus-2-games-for-119-98-amaz/836095


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I got one for the kids for x mas have not used it yet as have not had the chance to set things up 

I went for the morrisions deal was £200 for a 
x-box 360 4 gig and konnect bar (I dont see the point of the larger drive just yet) I can save games to an external drive if I need to at a later date

Gary


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got myself the Harry Potter and Your Shape today, tried the Your Shape and OMG im soo unfit, I did a cardio boxing, then did the 1-2-1 trainer and was knackered, but it works soo well......will try happy potter later on


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

TriBorG said:


> I got one for the kids for x mas have not used it yet as have not had the chance to set things up
> 
> I went for the morrisions deal was £200 for a
> x-box 360 4 gig and konnect bar (I dont see the point of the larger drive just yet) I can save games to an external drive if I need to at a later date
> ...


Using an external drive will only give you 16gb of space to save to as MS limited the amount of space you could use


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the morrissons deal for £199 for xbox 4GB slim + Kinect 
Then got the 250GB HDD from dealextreme (its unofficial but works perfectly and looks real)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.46748
£31 BARGAIN!

Played on the kinect last night for first time, very impressed! also skyplayer is awesome on it having voice recognition etc...


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Kinect is awesome, I've had mine on the day of release, my friend who was always "nah its just a gimmick" bought one yesterday haha.

Games wise I have ...
Adventures - I find it ok, not that fussed 
Sports - Love it, great fun
Dance Central - its THE game to have on kinect, really impressive
Your shape - really does give you a workout, good fitness game.

Can't wait for star wars and Forza 4 to come out.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got Harry Potter and not that impressed tbh 

Your Shape is causing me a lot of pain lol

I cant wait for Star wars either


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm selling my wii to get one. 

I got an xbox 360 for xmas. :thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews of these.. Do you need looooads of space for them?? My lad has the money but worried about it not working. Any feed back would be helpful!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Well my mine came today... I must say im impressed! It makes the Wii look and feel very outdated. The way it tracks you, works very well - I found myself standing still at some points forgeting I could move around... tho I think that more to do with being conditioned to playing with the Wii.
Anyone had a go at the bowling & boxing - its superb fun!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Kinect is brilliant! We have the Adventures game and some Lion type pet game that the wee man plays, but they are both quite good. Yeah, you do need a bit of room, but nothing excessive. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews of these.. Do you need looooads of space for them?? My lad has the money but worried about it not working. Any feed back would be helpful!


Its true you will need some space - my lounge isnt huge but works fine. Check the specs before you buy, pretty sure its on xbox site. :thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumb:Cool!! We'll pop out n buy it then!!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> :thumb:Cool!! We'll pop out n buy it then!!


You wont be dissapointed. The wife and bairn are playing it right now. Brilliant!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What sort of room do you need? On the XBox itself or in the actual room you playing?

Im thinking of getting a XBox to play Forza, but would probably get this aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Kinect is brilliant! We have the Adventures game and some Lion type pet game that the wee man plays, but they are both quite good. Yeah, you do need a bit of room, but nothing excessive. Well worth the money IMO.


Same reason id buy it, for the animal game for my son, wii already baffles him lol


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

mattastra said:


> What sort of room do you need? On the XBox itself or in the actual room you playing?
> 
> Im thinking of getting a XBox to play Forza, but would probably get this aswell.


You need a fairly good size floor space to use kinect. Worth spending the extra on the xbox with the hard drive - especially if you are getting Forza, think my Foza folder is well over 10GB!


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW - picked mine up yesterday and it is amazing!


----------

